# Intra company transfer-Tier 2 Visa



## som83 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,
My company is ready to transfer me (Intra company transfer-Tier-2) from India to UK office for 2 years.

My UK office has issued valid sponsor certificate, Now I need to process the documents in india. (Bangalore)

I want to know what are supporting documents required to process this ICT visa in VFS Office (Bangalore), Can anyone help me in this matter.

Thanks in Advance

Som


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

som83 said:


> Hi,
> My company is ready to transfer me (Intra company transfer-Tier-2) from India to UK office for 2 years.
> 
> My UK office has issued valid sponsor certificate, Now I need to process the documents in india. (Bangalore)
> ...


All the information you need is on UKBA site:
UK Border Agency | Documents required


----------

